# This Fireant is on fire



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This was the first shot first thing this morning.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That thing looks pigeon-toed ...

Nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> This was the first shot first thing this morning.


Roger, you are a killing machine 

wll


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Roger!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Roger, did you clonk him on the head with a frozen ball ?

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That thing is deadly !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Once again, you got them !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

You won't have anymore pigeon around!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> Roger, did you clonk him on the head with a frozen ball ?
> 
> wll


This one wasn't frozen but it was cold. As you can imagine the colder they are the harder they hit. So now you know my secret.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Roger, did you clonk him on the head with a frozen ball ?
> ...


So Roger freezes his balls.
I don't think I can even comment on that!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

The BEST kind of pigeon...GOOD SHOOTING, Roger...Phil


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Shot just in time for a plucking and clean up and marinade in olive oil and cabernet to cook up for lunch. Ummmmmmmmm.... Yep that fire ant is firing alright! Nice lil' shooter.

chuck


----------

